# Big Gay Biker!



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Thread title based on my conversation with Ronnie about getting a bike :lol:

Well its now on the road and got some nice pics.




























Coat of SRP and Jetsealed twice. Hope it helps get off all the flies!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice m8.. all u need are some really tight leathers and away you go.. No seriously good on ya I would love a bike but the war office would never allow it have fun and health to enjoy!!


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Very nice... doesn't look gay to me....


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

nice looking bike. 
I sold my bike back about 2 months ago, miss it when the weather is nice (not that we have sun shine very often!) but it was really unreliable.
Mayb get another sometime tho like Ronnie the minister for home-affairs doesn't approve.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stevies thats a nice bike.... The wife & I were up at Newcastle yeaterday and guess wot she fell in love with a HOG!!!!!! trust her to love a bike that is WAYYYY out of my price range!!!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

A Hog!! lol! U'd have to grow a huge long beard and long hair!! 
Talk her into a new GSXR or something a bit more sporty! 
Before I got my bike a friend brought my missus for a spin on a Fazer and it amazed her the speed a bike can do but the baby was almost due by the time mine was ready and the bike notion was well and truely gone!


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

That is tasty Stevies!


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Great bikes  

Far from Gay


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Cool bikes i had an FZ6 Fazer!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Brisa said:


> That is tasty Stevies!


Thanks.
How many bikes have you had?


----------

